# What kind of pipe is Einstein using in this picture??



## jackpipeeinstein (Jun 2, 2009)

What kind of pipe is Einstein using in this picture??

http://images.art.com/images/products/large/10100000/10100880.jpg


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

straight billiard, it looks like. If you meant brand, I've no clue.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a handmade billard, looks to be of the NewEngland- American variety, I think he is smoking some Va-Per... with just a hint of brandy in the air... I might be wrong, my eyes are going a little...





P.S. This has been a test of the National BS System.. this is only a test.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

For more information on Einstein's pipes and smoking check these sites NMAH | Einstein's Brier Pipe
Montreal Pipe Smokers Club - Club des Fumeurs de Pipe de Montréal (Einstein was a member of the original club)


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

jackpipeeinstein said:


> What kind of pipe is Einstein using in this picture??
> 
> http://images.art.com/images/products/large/10100000/10100880.jpg


'
That looks like a Canadian billiard, although there the shank-stem junction seems constricted into a freehand shape.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

it would be great in anyone could throw some light on his pipe rack... I suspect a few Dunhills where there, maybe a comoy or a charatan.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

It was the blending of Latakia and Perique that convinced Einstein light speed is relative to space and not the source of light.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

jackpipeeinstein said:


> What kind of pipe is Einstein using in this picture??
> 
> http://images.art.com/images/products/large/10100000/10100880.jpg


Looks like a WhiteHall canadian. :spy:

Prof. Mike:whoo:


----------



## JacobMarley (Jun 10, 2009)

jackpipeeinstein said:


> What kind of pipe is Einstein using in this picture??
> 
> http://images.art.com/images/products/large/10100000/10100880.jpg


What appealed most to Einstein was the entire ritual of pipe smoking: carefully choosing from a variety of pipes and tobaccos, delicately loading the briar, puffing and tamping, and the associated contemplation. "I believe that pipe smoking contributes to a somewhat calm and objective judgment in all human affairs," he said in 1950 at age 71, when he became a lifetime member of the Montreal Pipe Smokers Club.

In this picture you can almost see the brand name.

Smithsonian Press--Legacies--2Shrine to the Famous--Albert Einstein's pipe, about 1948


----------



## dwilkerson (Jun 7, 2009)

Honestly, I'm surprised that he smoked out of a straight billiard pipe. It seems to me that with writing so much mathematics, physics, etc. he would want a bent pipe or freehand sitter at least. 

Just my opinion.


----------

